

Show HN: Debug bar and profiling tool for PHP with support for popular projects - emixam
http://phpdebugbar.com

======
bilalq
This is actually pretty cool. A pity it didn't get the visibility it deserves.

------
jonheller
Amazing, I just had an idea to implement something like this, and here it is!

------
krapp
Looks nice. I'm going to see if I can fit it into a Laravel 4 project.

------
joeyjones
This is sweet. If it did profiling as well it would be perfect!

